# Can't find where to edit my signature!



## doctormelodious (Dec 18, 2007)

Greetings,

I must be losing my mind. I keep looking through everything in the User CP, and I cannot find where to edit my signature.  I could swear that used to be where it was.

Help!
DM


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 18, 2007)

User CP button then when it comes up look at left column and at the top it has 'Edit Signature' .


----------



## doctormelodious (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi Satcomer,

Thanks for the reply. Here's what my CP has in the left column:

Edit Email & Password
Edit Profile
Edit Options
Edit Avatar
Edit Profile Picture

"Edit Signature" has mysteriously vanished.

:\

DM


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 18, 2007)

Some time ago we started a rule of 30 posts required to have a signature. Once you meet that, signature will show in your user CP.


----------



## doctormelodious (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks Cheryl.  Guess I haven't been here in awhile. 

DM


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 19, 2007)

doctormelodious said:


> Thanks Cheryl.  Guess I haven't been here in awhile.
> 
> DM



Just keep posting and you have just a couple of post left to get the ability.


----------



## doctormelodious (Dec 19, 2007)

I suppose this would count as one of them...


----------



## doctormelodious (Dec 19, 2007)

...and this would count as the other.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 19, 2007)

doctormelodious said:


> ...and this would count as the other.



I would urge you to use smaller text in you signature. This is only a suggestion.


----------

